# Digital dash and alarm horn questions



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I searched but didn't find answers to these two questions:

05' 6.0 gto

1: My digital dash center screen has two rows of pixels horizontally thru my Mph readout. Anyone experienced this? It was fine when I bought this car used about 6 months ago. I'm a technician so I'm not afraid to play in the dash, but I've not been under there yet. I'm hoping it's just a loose wire...

2: Now this one will be easy, I knew how to do it on my '04 GTO...
I want to turn off the beep when I hit my key fob to set/Unset the alarm. This car didn't come with an owner's manual.

Thanks in advance! 
Tony the Tiger


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

The clusters had some issues with them. Mine was replaced at 800 miles and the dealer was laughing as they saw 4,000 were ordered in by GM to replace the faulty ones.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

For the Owners Manual go to:
GM Parts | GM Accessories | GM Parts House
and click on downloads

Larry


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

for alarm, press and hold mode button and turn the ignition key half way or turnthe car on, both at the same time. once the car is on you will see on the dash mode menu, you can now let go off the mode button andscroll down through screen till you see the alarm setting. if i can recall correctly


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 4, 2010)

*Thanks for the owners manual link*

Good stuff! I'll probably still purchase one for the glovebox, but this will help me get the dash setup till I get one!

Thanks again!

~~TonyTheTiger


----------



## Harbinator (Jan 4, 2014)

I bought my 06 gto in 09 and only the Indicators worked when I locked the car using the keyless option. A few weeks ago both the Indicators and the Horn are now somehow the default when using the keyless option to lock the car. I have pressed and held the mode button and the display indicates that only the Indicators is selected. However, the Horn still beeps 3 times along with the Indicators when I lock the car. The horn is so loud that I want to turn if off and have it work like it used to be. Any suggestions? Should I take it in? Thanks.


----------

